# Apache and DnyDNS



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to set up my apache server to work with my dnydns account. I followed a couple of things that I found online, but I haven't been able to reach my server. I am wondering if I could get some help from some of you that know so much more then I do.

I can post my httpd.conf file if it would be helpful.

Cheers!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you read this?
http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/virtual_hosting_with_apache.html


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I just tired that and wasn't able to reach my server from that address.

Here is what i did when i followed the directions of the tutorial:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
        ServerName willmorris.homelinux.com
        DocumentRoot /var/www/docs/willmorris.homelinux.com
</VirtualHost>
```
I beleive that this is what I am supposed to do.

Cheers!


----------

